# Help with cream cheese mold



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. Maybe just give the mold a very light coat of non stick spray first. I'd definately tint the cream cheese pink! I've never had a raspberry/chipotle mix before, but I have had an apricot pepper jam and it was delish!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

good question, I was also wondering if you could do a cream chz in a brain mold


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I would say give it a try. I did a cream cheese brain a while back with red pepper jelly, but it was just a small one so I molded it by hand. Maybe if you sprayed or soaked the mold in warm water for second it would just pop out. But maybe try a test if It turns out you could keep it refrigerated a couple weeks (or whatever the package date say) if you seal it good in platic wrap. 

I would use full fat cream cheese...a little firmer I find.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

If you can find the raspberry chipotle sauce, go for it! It's delicious over cream cheese. I've found it at stores like World Market and specialty grocery stores. I've seen the brain mold with cream cheese and they first sprayed the mold with Pam and then lined it with plastic wrap before filling. When it's chilled and firm, just pull it out by the plastic wrap and peel off. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## mslamtntv (Oct 26, 2009)

Our Costco (Denver area) has a large bottle of raspberry chipotle sauce for less than $10. I'm very interested in seeing if the cream cheese brain mold works. It's a great idea!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I do a savoury dip in my brain mold every year which comes out well enough to see most of of the detail, but not as clear as jello. Spray it really well with spray oil then place the mould in the freezer for about an hour or two before you want to serve it, run a knife around the top edge of the cheese and turn out onto a plate. You need to give it a good hard tap to get it out and make sure it is well covered with cling film before going into the freezer but it has always worked well for me. Sounds strange tho I know


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I did a shrimp and mostly cream cheese dip last year in the brain mold. I colored it, too. It looked great. I did spray with Pam.


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

I did the cream cheese mold, sprayed the mold with pam but it just looked like a bumpy glob of cream cheese after chilling overnight. I think I mixed something into the cream cheese that made it more liquidy though, or I bought a less-fat version...which makes it watery. :s


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I use the shrimp/cream cheese dip for my brain mold that works great. It has knox gelatin in it which helps it form and also gives it a really creapy sheen. Maybe that would help?

Rosella - freezing helps to get it out of the form huh? Good to know! I've never tried that. I've always taken it out of the fridge and dipped the mold bottom in hot water. The thing is I loose some of the detail with that method.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Jackielantern, that must be the one I used last year. I couldn't find it earlier when I posted and couldn't remember what all was in it, but I do remember the Knox gelatin.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I tried out a new recipe that is basiclly cream cheese, bleu cheese and walnuts (other stuff too hehe). Took pics to show the detail, but Hubby had gotten to it before I took the shots so its a bit mangled but you get the idea.














I didn't push the mixture into the mold as carefully as I would for a party since it was just a tester so it usually has a bit more detail


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Jackielantern said:


> I use the shrimp/cream cheese dip for my brain mold that works great. It has knox gelatin in it which helps it form and also gives it a really creapy sheen. Maybe that would help?
> 
> Rosella - freezing helps to get it out of the form huh? Good to know! I've never tried that. I've always taken it out of the fridge and dipped the mold bottom in hot water. The thing is I loose some of the detail with that method.


 Yes, I was thinking that too....perhaps let the cream cheese soften at room Temp. mix a little warm milk with the gelatin then beat or mix into the cream cheese. Have not tried this, but I think it should work.

(BTW...ever try cream cheese on ginger snap cookies? If not you been missing out!)


----------



## Sandy935 (Oct 31, 2020)

Jackielantern said:


> I use the shrimp/cream cheese dip for my brain mold that works great. It has knox gelatin in it which helps it form and also gives it a really creapy sheen. Maybe that would help?
> 
> Rosella - freezing helps to get it out of the form huh? Good to know! I've never tried that. I've always taken it out of the fridge and dipped the mold bottom in hot water. The thing is I loose some of the detail with that method.


So to get a successful cream cheese mold, you could use just cream cheese and a packet of Knox? I have a silicone mold I want to use for a cream cheese mold and then I’m going to use hot pepper jelly on top. I don’t want to add other in ingredients because I want the mold to be smooth. Just not sure how soft the cream cheese needs to be. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------

